# Fonctionnement d'apple Tv



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,
Voila ma frénésie pour mac ne cesse de s'accentuer. En effet, Juillet 2006 mon premier imac un 20 pouces, Janv 2007 macbookpro et enfin mars 2007 ipod nano 1GB, et pour juillet 2007 peut être l'Apple Tv.
Mais, pour l'achat de ce dernier je souhaite avoir une petite explication. Voila je suis parti jeter un oeil sur le site apple et la je vois que l'apple Tv est doté d'un disque dur de 40Giga.
Donc ma question est simple comment il peut synchroniser avec ma bibliothèque itune qui dois faire sans nul plus que 40 Giga?
Il existe à mon sens de possiblité :
1) Même fonctionnement qu'un ipod c'est à dire on configure pour qu'il synchronise qu'une liste de lecture nomé apple tv
2) Ou tout simplement la petite bête et si performante qu'elle synchronise tout ce que j'ai et s'occuper de télécharger uniquement ce que je lui dit de lire?
Ben j'espère avoir été assez claire.

Merci à vous pour vos réponses.


----------



## mOOnSlide (21 Mars 2007)

Salut.

Je crois qu'il y aura la possibilité que l'Apple TV lisent tes médias en streaming via wifi, ehternet ou USB...  enfin je n'en suis pas sur ... mais cela me semblerais assez logique


----------

